# I made a clock



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So today I had alite bit of time on my hands excuse the pun intended lol , I had been Planing a little project with a scrap disc and a cheap quartz movement for about a week and hay presto a little time later my wall clock next to my toolbox


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

very good :notworthy:

"watch" it doesn't fall off the wall and "brake" :biggrin:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> very good :notworthy:
> 
> "watch" it doesn't fall off the wall and "brake" :biggrin:


 Lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> Lol


 pretty sure the wife would love that in the lounge :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep a few wheel bolt to bolt it on the wall she will love lol


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

What a clever idea I really like it well done :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks great & impressive that it was made with "just a little bit of time". :thumbsup:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bike disc and a sprocket? Write 'Ducati' on it and flog for £100!!

Nice job, Andy.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Should have done it on your lunch brake. (Sorry)

Or you could put a graphic of Braking Bad on it, Walter White would be proud.

Now putting my coat on.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Should have done it on your lunch brake. (Sorry)
> 
> Or you could put a graphic of Braking Bad on it, Walter White would be proud.
> 
> Now putting my coat on.


 Lol mocking aside what a great series braking bad :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Lol mocking aside what a great series braking bad :thumbsup:


 Yes great tv viewing.

Good job Andy I like that a lot.

My meagre offering.

Not the best picture quality.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Yes great tv viewing.
> 
> Good job Andy I like that a lot.
> 
> ...


 That's very "professional" artytime:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> That's very "professional" artytime:


 Had to happen. :laugh:


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

As a biker I love this....


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

That looks great.

I bought some of those clock movements on amazon recently, with the view to turning a couple of old cigar boxes into something a bit more useful.


----------

